
Ask HN: What company/companies would you acquire and why? - max_
Imagine you were heading a large, successful American tech company based  in san Francisco, and you wanted to make an acquisition.<p>What company&#x2F;companies would you acquire and why?
======
DiabloD3
Apple.

I think with the right leadership, they could probably become relevant to the
market again. They've been playing so much catch up for the last several
years, and also been making several missteps in how they handle user data
inside of their operating systems.

Plus, generally pissing off iOS/OSX software devs doesn't really help sell the
platform very well, as some developers have dropped iOS and OSX as a
legitimate platform, and develop for Android and/or Windows only.

~~~
wallflower
> some developers have dropped iOS and OSX as a legitimate platform, and
> develop for Android and/or Windows only.

Hopefully they enjoy it. Android-only contracting is a successful niche since
it is much more difficult (it has gotten better but Android Studio/the Android
community still lags Xcode/the iOS developer community) to develop a beautiful
and functional app.

------
thowaway032498
Yahoo.

Because sometimes, you just have too much cash and need to burn some of it.

